# Live ammunition



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Egyptian youth movement 6 April has revealed an official Egyptian Police document that shows a clear order from the head of Central Police force for all Egyptian police to go out with live ammunition and full weaponry on the second day of the revolution (26 January). This document contradicts what some senior police officials have said in court that there were no orders for policemen to be armed on the day.


----------

